# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: کد نویسی در استیمول سافت

## madrid-poorya

سلام

من یه برنامه ای نوشتم که تو گزارشش گروه بندی کردم و جمع هر گروه و جمع کل گزارش رو میده مثل:


ولی ازم خواستن که زمانی که از یه گروه گزارش میگیرن یکی از جمع ها اضافه س و نباشه مثل:



امیدوارم منظورم رو رسونده باشم. ممنون میشم ازتون که کمکی به من بکنید

----------


## madrid-poorya

یکی کمکم کنه خیلی موضوع مهمیه. ممنون

----------


## aslan

سلام
یک راه حل :

یک Variable  از نوع عددی تعریف کنید ( مثلا  GP  )
در  رویداد After Print  جمع گروه ها :   ++GP ( یک واحد به متغیر تعریف شده اضافه کنید )
در Expression  جمع کل آخر(Footer)  :
{IIF(GP>1,Sum(FieldSum),"")}

----------


## fakhravari

پایان هر گروه بندی جمع کل بزنه؟

----------


## madrid-poorya

درسته. جمع گروه  رو میزنه و اخر هم جمع کل رو میزنه ولی وقتی از یه گروه گزارش میگیرید اونوقت جمع گروه و جمع کل مقدارشون یکیه و میشه دوتا جمع که نخواستن اینطوری باشه

----------


## madrid-poorya

> سلام
> یک راه حل :
> 
> یک Variable  از نوع عددی تعریف کنید ( مثلا  GP  )
> در  رویداد After Print  جمع گروه ها :   ++GP ( یک واحد به متغیر تعریف شده اضافه کنید )
> در Expression  جمع کل آخر(Footer)  :
> {IIF(GP>1,Sum(FieldSum),"")}


خیلی ممنون. فهمیدم باید چیکار کنم. راه حلت حرف نداره ولی میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدی؟

----------


## madrid-poorya

> سلام
> یک راه حل :
> 
> یک Variable  از نوع عددی تعریف کنید ( مثلا  GP  )
> در  رویداد After Print  جمع گروه ها :   ++GP ( یک واحد به متغیر تعریف شده اضافه کنید )
> در Expression  جمع کل آخر(Footer)  :
> {IIF(GP>1,Sum(FieldSum),"")}


خیلی ممنون. فهمیدم باید چیکار کنم. راه حلت حرف نداشت :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
درست شد :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## fakhravari

جمع : {IIF(Sum(DataB_Topics,B_Topics.TopicID)>30,Sum(Dat  aB_Topics,B_Topics.TopicID),"مقدار کافی نیست")}

----------


## hassanmosavi

سلام خسته نباشید
من در گزارش استیمول گروه دارم جمع ستون مورد نظرو در پایین  گروه نمایش می دهم و هیچ مشکلی نیست
مشکل اینجاست که من میخوام  مقدار دست امده رو در یک متغییر هم نگهداری کنم.
هر کاریی کردم مقدار تو متغیر ست نشد.
بعدش می خوام مقدار ست شده در متغیر رو بایک جمع گروه دیگه جمع بزنم
ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید.

----------

